# Schweden ohne Angelschein



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2005)

Moin,

in Schweden gibts ja nur diese käuflichen Angelscheine, gibts da eigentlich hohe Strafen wenn man ohne Schein erwischt wird ? Gibts darüber Artikel oder Infomaterial ? Gern auch auf Schwedisch.

PS: Ich angel dort an nem Privatabschnitt wo wir die "Fiskeretten" haben, ich wollt nur ma so fragen.


----------



## fishingaxel (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Da hab ich keine Ahnung dachte immer in Schweden wäre Angeln Jedermansrecht

MfG


----------



## taildancer (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Mit ner stippe ist es jederannsrecht.aber ganz sicher nicht mit der spinnrute!
genaueres weiß ich aber auch nicht!


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Vorsicht ist geboten... Angeln ist NICHT im Jedermannsrecht enthalten!!! Auch nicht mit der Stipprute!!!

da Du aber das Fischreirecht (entnehme ich aus Deinem ersten Post) dort hast, müsste es ohne Schein gehen, den die Fischreierlaubnis erteilt in Schweden im Endeffekt der Inhaber des Fischereirechts.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, solltest Dich in Schweden kundig machen!


----------



## THD (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Hallo, 
in Schweden sind nur die Küste und Schärengebiete, dazu Vännern- und Vätternsee frei.
Soweit mir bekannt, kann der Fischereirechtsbesitzer Gerät und Fang beschlagnahmen, das Gerät kann man dann bei der Polizei abholen, ob dann Geldstrafe oder Anzeige folgt weiß ich nicht.

Auch ohne Gewähr, Grüße THD


----------



## THD (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Siehe:
http://www.vastsverige.com/fiske/tyska/tanka/fregler.htm

Allerdings sind die Strafen nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

jo wir haben ja ein seegrundstück und daher anteilig auch das fischrecht an dem see, aber es gilt halt nur für "den" see und nicht für die anderen, wenn ich dort angle muss ich mir beim pächter oder ggf. im dorf eine fiskekort kaufen, teuer sind die zwar nicht aber es gibt sie nur für 1 tag, 1 woche oder 1 jahr, nicht aber für 2 oder 4 wochen, was ich schade find. Wir haben dort auch etliche bekannte einheimische so das das nich das problem sein wird da "umsonst" in den anderen seen angeln zu dürfen. Nur die Strafen intressieren mich halt, die sind sicher nicht so krass wie in deutschland.


----------



## Schwedenulli (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Hallo Gerrit!

Das die Strafen in Schweden "nicht so krass" sind, das hak`mal ab!
Grundsätzlich aber gilt:
Habt Ihr fiskerätt ( nachzugucken in Euren fastighets / bzw. Hauspapieren ),
so muss das dort von landmäteriet auch eingetragen sein.
Habt Ihr also für diesen See das fiskerätt, so gilt:
Der Eigentümer darf dort ( i.d.R. dann kostenlos ) fischen.
Ab und zu ist aber erforderlich, dass man Mitglied im örtlichen "fiskevårdsförening", sprich: Angelverein wird.( Solltet Euch vor Ort erkundigen! ). Dann gilt Euer fiskerätt evtl. in den dem Verein angeschlossenen Gewässern, als "Wiedergutmachung" dafür, dass Ihr Euer fiskerätt ( bzw. Gewässerstück ) auch mit anderen teilt.
Eine Weitergabe des Fischereirechts an dritte ( z.B. Besucher oder Freunde von Euch ) ist in aller Regel nur erlaubt, wenn der Inhber des Fischereirechts mitgeht zum angeln!

Ich warne dringend davor in denjenigen schwedischen Gewässern OHNE LIZENZ zu angeln, in denen diese erforderlich ist, da es als Wilderei angesehen und hart bestraft wird!
Es gibt z.T. Vermieter mit sehr grossen Grundstücken, die z.B. einen See o.ä. beinhalten. Hier wird z.T. die Fischereierlaubnis vom Besitzer an die "Gäste" kostenlos weitergegeben. ( Meistens ist aber "nicht viel drin" ;-) )
Erkundigt Euch auch über evtl. Fangbegrenzungen, Masse, Schonzeiten etc.
Auch sollte man wissen, mit welchen bzw. wie vielen Geräten man angeln darf.
Reusen, Netze etc. sind i.d.R. nicht erlaubt.

Meistens gibt es aber zum Angelschein ein Informationsblatt in Englisch oder gar deutsch!
Grundsätzlich richtig ist, dass in Schweden keine "Fischereiprüfung" erforderlich ist, eine Angellizenz ( dort wo erforderlich ) gekauft wird.
Leider heisst das aber auch, dass somit jeder Depp auf die Fische losgelassen wird. ( mit 0,14 er monofil und Bambusrute auf 120 cm Hechte! )
Wo man in Schweden "ganz ohne bezahlen" angeln kann, erfragt Ihr am besten vor Ort!

Gebt hier bitte keine falschen Auskünfte:
Auch mit der "Stippe" ist es nicht ( wie weiter oben behauptet ) Jedermannsrecht.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spass beim angeln in Schweden ( mit Schein )!

Hoffe Euch geholfen zu haben!

Hej då
Schwedenulli #h


----------



## Joe (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

HI

Es ist soweit richtig wie oben gesagt!! Die Küsten, der Vännern und Vännern sind frei. Alles andere darf nur mit Karte befischt werden (ausnahme sind der eine oder andere Privatsee). Ohne Karte ist dies Wilderei und die Schweden sind nicht zimperlich. Und kontrolliert wird auch!! Ich selber bin einmal an einem vermeintlich einsamen See in Dalarna kontrolliert worden - das einzige mal überhaupt. Von anderen Anglern habe ich das ebenfalls schon zu hören bekommen ...

Gruss Joe


----------



## Magnus (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*



			
				Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist soweit richtig wie oben gesagt!! Die Küsten, der Vännern und Vännern sind frei.


 ..und Mälaren, Hjälmaren und Storsjön, d.h. die fünf grosse Seen.

/Magnus


----------



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Magnus kommste aus Svenska ?
Dann weisste sicherlich mehr zu den strafen etc.


----------



## Magnus (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Stimmt, ich bin aus Schweden, aber ich kaufe mir immer einen Anglerschein wenn erforderlich und daher muss ich mich nicht über Strafen kümmern...


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Mal etwas provoziert...

Was soll diese Frage nach Strafen?? Es ist VERBOTEN und wird als WILDEREI betrachtet!!! Da gibts keine Strafe a la 15kmh zu schnell gefahren... das bedeutet im schlimmsten Fall GEFÄNGNIS und glaube mir, so derb wie die Skandinavier mit Temposündern verfahren, so hart wird mit WILDERERN umgesprungen...

Was wäre so schlimm daran ne Karte zu kaufen?? Das ist in Schweden selbst an guten Lachsgewssern noch erschwinglich...
An "normalen" Gewässern kannst Du mit Wochenpreisen von ca. 150 SEK rechnen, das sind ca. 15€... So pleite kann doch keiner sein


----------



## Schwedenulli (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

Hallo Steffen!

Dein letzter Beitrag:  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

An Gerrit, Deine Frage an Magnus: "Kommste  aus svenska"?, und Du selber: "Kommste aus deutsche?!  :q 

Schwedenulli #h


----------



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*



> An Gerrit, Deine Frage an Magnus: "Kommste aus svenska"?, und Du selber: "Kommste aus deutsche?!



vertippt halt.. sverige 

@steffen
ich hab eh fischereirecht da, wollts nur ma wissen, sorry das ich gefracht hab...


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*



> sorry das ich gefracht hab...


Du brauchst jetzt nicht leicht beleidigt den Rückzug antreten, so war das nicht gemeint, habe extra geschrieben "mal etwas provoziert..."

Ich hab das nur geschrieben, weil auf Deine Frage schon geantwortet wurde und Du nochmal nachgefragt hattest. Es wurde schon vorher auf den Tatbestand der Wilderei aufmerksam gemacht, vielleicht hast das ja überlesen!?


----------



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schweden ohne Angelschein*

öhh  bin nicht beleidigt, scheint so das ichs überlesen hab.


----------

